# Tgif



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think we need a thread, maybe a whole section, maybe a whole website, dedicated to TGIF as we get ready to play golf over the weekends. Ah, the majestic hope that lives in each of us as we suffer the week and approach the weekend wishing to hit something in anger. (Poor golf ball...)

Where are you playing and what are you doing to prepare? Check in each week and let us know and then check back to let us know if you are still alive.

I'm shuffling clubs in my bag because the course I'm playing at 8:04 AM has a lot of mounds and elevated greens. I need the little bit more spin of my lob wedge than I can get from the 54 degree sand wedge I prefer. Since most of the course plays cross wind, I also put my 8 degree driver in the bag in hopes I'll keep it down a bit more. My trusty 10.5 degree driver might have to go in the car... just in case...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

How's THIS for bad luck? The first reply is me and I have to report that I got rained out. It's only 9:30 in the morning and it still looks like night outside. Weatherman says it won't get better until Monday, just in time to go to work.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

dont you hate it when you book a nice round in only to be rained on and you were only the first reply because I didn't want to reply because I had plans all weekend that didn't involve golf and I wont get out this weekend either but I will be car racing which is just as much fun. Hopefully I can get down to the range though.

By the way great idea for a thread.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I know what you mean. There are some things I just LOVE to do, but if it displaces my golf game, I still feel like I've missed something.

My grandkids are coming in tonight from Connecticut and they'll be here until the middle of next week. I suspect Saturday and Sunday morning we'll be doing something with them, so I wonder how I'll feel.

Time to break out the Tiger Woods computer golf game I guess. I hear Augusta National is nice on the computer this time of year...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I know what you mean. There are some things I just LOVE to do, but if it displaces my golf game, I still feel like I've missed something.
> 
> My grandkids are coming in tonight from Connecticut and they'll be here until the middle of next week. I suspect Saturday and Sunday morning we'll be doing something with them, so I wonder how I'll feel.
> 
> Time to break out the Tiger Woods computer golf game I guess. I hear Augusta National is nice on the computer this time of year...


You guys may have had diappointment, but I had to carry my clubs across a busy highway because an 04 VW Pasat tried to climb up my tail pipe at 50 MPH and rearrange the under carriage of my truck. My baby is deformed and will never be the same.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> You guys may have had diappointment, but I had to carry my clubs across a busy highway because an 04 VW Pasat tried to climb up my tail pipe at 50 MPH and rearrange the under carriage of my truck. My baby is deformed and will never be the same.



That doesn't sound like much fun Bob, was everyone alright? can they fix your truck and most importantly are your clubs ok?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> That doesn't sound like much fun Bob, was everyone alright? can they fix your truck and most importantly are your clubs ok?


It wasn't fun. I was on my way to school waiting for the light to change and with a boom my coffee going all over the cab the tail end of the truck was raised up and I was pushed 20 feet forward of the stop line. I got out and didn't immediately see anything directly behind. said a few "F" bombs and on the right side here is this car with a front end sitting in the passenger side and the driver squirmming behind the air bag. Police and fire arrived before I finished dialing for help.
I don't know what my insurance will do, I lve in a no fault state so its up to my insurance to take care of me and then get their money from the other. I'm glad no one else was with me. My clubs are ok


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> It wasn't fun. I was on my way to school waiting for the light to change and with a boom my coffee going all over the cab the tail end of the truck was raised up and I was pushed 20 feet forward of the stop line. I got out and didn't immediately see anything directly behind. said a few "F" bombs and on the right side here is this car with a front end sitting in the passenger side and the driver squirmming behind the air bag. Police and fire arrived before I finished dialing for help.
> I don't know what my insurance will do, I lve in a no fault state so its up to my insurance to take care of me and then get their money from the other. I'm glad no one else was with me. My clubs are ok


That sounds like it was lucky that no one got injuried. Do youthink that they will fix your truck or will they write it off?
So how does your insurance work? Even though the other driver was at fault you have to claim through your insurance?? I think I like they way it works down in Oz, your fault you pay. Glad to hear your ok because cars can be replace its a bit harder to replace a person..


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I know what you mean. There are some things I just LOVE to do, but if it displaces my golf game, I still feel like I've missed something.
> 
> My grandkids are coming in tonight from Connecticut and they'll be here until the middle of next week. I suspect Saturday and Sunday morning we'll be doing something with them, so I wonder how I'll feel.
> 
> Time to break out the Tiger Woods computer golf game I guess. I hear Augusta National is nice on the computer this time of year...



When all else fails turn to the computerise golf.
It's always great to spend time with friends and family that you don't see all that often but it's a pain that it can make you miss a round.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> When all else fails turn to the computerise golf.
> It's always great to spend time with friends and family that you don't see all that often but it's a pain that it can make you miss a round.


I have a good tiger woods game


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Its an important part of train to have a good golf video game


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Its an important part of train to have a good golf video game


Agreed. 

The Tiger Woods series is great. He also had a game called "Cyber Tiger" for the PlayStation One (maybe like around 2000). Despite being more animated than the usual game, it was quite entertaining, with a few of the TPCs (Badlands, Sawgrass) as courses. 

Unfortunately, it's been a month since I've gotten out to the course. I think my TGIF is going to wind up being a Thank God it's November. Thank God in Florida (another TGIF), you can play golf November-February.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> You guys may have had diappointment, but I had to carry my clubs across a busy highway because an 04 VW Pasat tried to climb up my tail pipe at 50 MPH and rearrange the under carriage of my truck. My baby is deformed and will never be the same.


The hell with your truck... are YOU alright. That's what's important... sheet metal can fix.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> The hell with your truck... are YOU alright. That's what's important... sheet metal can fix.


yes, I can play bad golf and still have fun. Just minor shoulder and back pain. Thanks Dennis your concern is better than what I got from the Principal at school.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> yes, I can play bad golf and still have fun. Just minor shoulder and back pain. Thanks Dennis your concern is better than what I got from the Principal at school.


It's great that your ok I hope you back and shoulder is better soon.

Did little Bobby get in trouble off the principal for being late to school?:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It's great that your ok I hope you back and shoulder is better soon.
> 
> Did little Bobby get in trouble off the principal for being late to school?:cheeky4:


Yes , I'm in after school detention and she's Austrailian..can't get rid of em they're every where:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Yes , I'm in after school detention and she's Austrailian..can't get rid of em they're every where:cheeky4:


Yes look out we are out to take over the world one school at a time we figuare if we can get to the kids it will be easier to australianise (is that word) them. It's a long term plan .
And look out any of you older American golfers/teachers that get in the way!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

King Woods said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The Tiger Woods series is great. He also had a game called "Cyber Tiger" for the PlayStation One (maybe like around 2000). Despite being more animated than the usual game, it was quite entertaining, with a few of the TPCs (Badlands, Sawgrass) as courses.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's been a month since I've gotten out to the course. I think my TGIF is going to wind up being a Thank God it's November. Thank God in Florida (another TGIF), you can play golf November-February.


I still have a ps1 in the cupboard so i think I'll have to find myself a copy of that game now.

it's great being able to play golf all year round isn't it none of the white stuff to get in the way


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes look out we are out to take over the world one school at a time we figuare if we can get to the kids it will be easier to australianise (is that word) them. It's a long term plan .
> And look out any of you older American golfers/teachers that get in the way!


I surrender...if you Aussies are taking over one school at a time and I'm a POA (prisoner of Autrailia) what inturnment camp has the best golf courses with a water view...oh! and Beer


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I surrender...if you Aussies are taking over one school at a time and I'm a POA (prisoner of Autrailia) what inturnment camp has the best golf courses with a water view...oh! and Beer


When you become a POA I'll put in a good word for you and try and get you a spot at 13th beach golf course, i mean inturment camp. It quiet a nice spot with an ocean view and you'll be in australia so a beers never to far away.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well its TGIF again . So I thought I'd give an update for the weekend even if it isn't golf related. Well this weekend we have our big v8 supercar race call the bathurst 1000. Like your daytona 500. So this weekend one of my mates whos on a bit of land sets up a track and a few of us get some old cars and we have our own bathurst. We spend the weekned racing around a paddock just having some good fun, we even try to watch some of the actual races too. This year one of my friends and I have a volvo 240 so that should go all weekend for us and it's super safe too. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> When you become a POA I'll put in a good word for you and try and get you a spot at 13th beach golf course, i mean inturment camp. It quiet a nice spot with an ocean view and you'll be in australia so a beers never to far away.


I think 90% of the forum is :laugh:going to surrender:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well its TGIF again . So I thought I'd give an update for the weekend even if it isn't golf related. Well this weekend we have our big v8 supercar race call the bathurst 1000. Like your daytona 500. So this weekend one of my mates whos on a bit of land sets up a track and a few of us get some old cars and we have our own bathurst. We spend the weekned racing around a paddock just having some good fun, we even try to watch some of the actual races too. This year one of my friends and I have a volvo 240 so that should go all weekend for us and it's super safe too. Enjoy your weekend!


do you run stock or do you pep up the motor?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

We do some air intake and exhaust mods and tweak the tuning a little bit but we dont touch any of the internals of the engine. We figuare thats a bit to much effoert for something thats only going in a paddock.

I'm awaiting for everyone to surrender by the way too


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I just had my week end ruined for the second straight weekend. SNOW! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I keep telling you Bob come for a visit down under and we can play golf all year round.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to do business in the Philippines and would make 3-4 trips there a year. One of my big disappointments was that as close as I was to Australia, I never got there.

Last weekend, friends took the kids to play, so I got out to play yesterday. It was one of those sort of frustrating days where I hit the ball great, but putted like a 400 lb gorilla. I wish I could blame it on bad greens, but that wasn't the case. They were beautiful.

I played Palmetto, a muni near home. I hadn't been there in a while and I was happy to see it was in better shape than I remembered. The only change in my equipment I made was to take my 10.5 degree driver, feeling the soft sandy fairways wouldn't allow my ball to roll much. I don't think it made a difference and I'll start another thread about my confusion regarding this.

No matter where I go this week, with opportunities to play Tuesday and Wednesday afternoons, there will be a different putter in my bag.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I keep telling you Bob come for a visit down under and we can play golf all year round.


If I could, just not quite retired yet... two more years. I'd see if there is a military flight headed that way. our two militaries don't fly scheduled routes or time and can be diverted at any time. But its tempting:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I used to do business in the Philippines and would make 3-4 trips there a year. One of my big disappointments was that as close as I was to Australia, I never got there.
> 
> Last weekend, friends took the kids to play, so I got out to play yesterday. It was one of those sort of frustrating days where I hit the ball great, but putted like a 400 lb gorilla. I wish I could blame it on bad greens, but that wasn't the case. They were beautiful.
> 
> ...


Dennis: A couple of words from SNOW country....NO GOLF!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: A couple of words from SNOW country....NO GOLF!


I hear you... and I have all the sympathy in the world for you. I once made a decision against a job opportunity that would have taken me back to the north. It turned out to be a good decision in later years, but for quite a while, I wondered if I had been crazy.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> If I could, just not quite retired yet... two more years. I'd see if there is a military flight headed that way. our two militaries don't fly scheduled routes or time and can be diverted at any time. But its tempting:thumbsup:


Thats not a bad idea bob at least if the military gave you a flight over here they wouldn't be wasting there money for a change. it would be a flight to build up relationships between nations...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Instead of playing golf today, I think I'll join a boat building forum. With all the rain we've had all night long, I should be building an ark.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Thats not a bad idea bob at least if the military gave you a flight over here they wouldn't be wasting there money for a change. it would be a flight to build up relationships between nations...


Write the PM there and see if I can bolster our waning relationship between out two countries over the Beer Comments

Washington diplomats/representitives can't read or see past their wallets and zippers


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Instead of playing golf today, I think I'll join a boat building forum. With all the rain we've had all night long, I should be building an ark.


Okay... What's a cubit


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Okay... What's a cubit


LOL - Man, I haven't thought about that Cosby routine in years and I even watched Evan Almighty a couple days ago... for about the 40th time.

I have to go find my old vinyl albums at home and spin that one tonight. RIGHT !


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What a great day to play golf. the sun is shining bright through particulated atmosphere with a high today of 70f.
The course is located 50 miles East of here nestled is a quaint community surrounded by the hills of the wasatch mountains. the leaves on the scrub oak are in their fall colors the quaking aspin are...quaking, the birds are gathering in flocks for the migration south.
All you can hear is the sweet sounds of nature and the mating sound of the driver to the ball. what a great day to play golf for everyone until I get there and shatter the serenity with choice verbage to discribe my shots.

Have a great weekend

PS It was a great round of golf


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> LOL - Man, I haven't thought about that Cosby routine in years and I even watched Evan Almighty a couple days ago... for about the 40th time.
> 
> I have to go find my old vinyl albums at home and spin that one tonight. RIGHT !


RIIIGHT!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> the mating sound of the driver to the ball


I have GOT to remember that line...  What a great description for a good drive!

This week, my version of TGIF will likely happen on Wednesday. I run a synagogue and the holiday season ends Wednesday at sunset. Since I had to go to work yesterday and meet the police, (we had a break in), I sat around and got a lot of work done without having to do it on a weekday. I am READY!!!!!

One of the changes I made last weekend that REALLY worked was to change my putting grip. I got a cup on my left index finger and a reverse overlap putting grip hurt. I used a 10 finger grip like I grew up with and found my follow through was straighter. I hit the putts more on line and sank everything within 6 feet except one. I made birdie with a 12 foot downhill slider on 18 to break 80. That felt good!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on breaking 80 Dennis I could only wish to do that. Can you explain your putting grip changer a little better please.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it's my friday again you guys will catch up soon. This weekend looks like some nice weather here 30 degree celsius 86 F on sat and 25 on sun so hopefully I can hit the local course for at least 9 hopefully 18 if i'm lucky. ok enjoy your weekends


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well it's my friday again you guys will catch up soon. This weekend looks like some nice weather here 30 degree celsius 86 F on sat and 25 on sun so hopefully I can hit the local course for at least 9 hopefully 18 if i'm lucky. ok enjoy your weekends


Remember you're not the boss any more:laugh: last weekend was great and this weekend I have to sit through one day of seminars and another day of "yes dear"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> and another day of "yes dear"


My wife is in Mexico at a wedding, so I'm a bachelor for the weekend. I'll enjoy it for both of us.

My prep for tomorrow morning is based on a lesson I took late Tuesday afternoon. I took out my 3 wood when the pro's experiment with the launch monitor and balls with different colored stripes discovered I had very little gap between my 15 degree 3 wood and my 20 degree hybrid. The difference was only an average of 6 yards. The key element was, I hit the hybrid well each of the 12 balls. I mishit 3 of the 3 wood shots and cold topped one. The point is, I seem to have a better swing with a hybrid and hit it with my hands ahead to deloft the face, more or less eliminating the 5 degree difference in face angle. The launch monitor said my launch angle was only a degree different. Maybe I'll try a less lofted hybrid now in an effort to find a replacement for a 3 wood, something I can hit a lot farther.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> My wife is in Mexico at a wedding, so I'm a bachelor for the weekend. I'll enjoy it for both of us.
> 
> My prep for tomorrow morning is based on a lesson I took late Tuesday afternoon. I took out my 3 wood when the pro's experiment with the launch monitor and balls with different colored stripes discovered I had very little gap between my 15 degree 3 wood and my 20 degree hybrid. The difference was only an average of 6 yards. The key element was, I hit the hybrid well each of the 12 balls. I mishit 3 of the 3 wood shots and cold topped one. The point is, I seem to have a better swing with a hybrid and hit it with my hands ahead to deloft the face, more or less eliminating the 5 degree difference in face angle. The launch monitor said my launch angle was only a degree different. Maybe I'll try a less lofted hybrid now in an effort to find a replacement for a 3 wood, something I can hit a lot farther.


Dennis: you really know how to rub it in to us hen pecked husbands:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: you really know how to rub it in to us hen pecked husbands:laugh:


Wanna see the beak marks on my back? 

Actually, I have to compliment my wife on her understanding of how much golf means to me. When she met me, I was on scholarship at Louisville thanks to golf. When we married, the marriage certificate says my employment was as a golf professional. Once, after a particularly long series of weeks when work was pretty much 24/7, she told me to go play golf and don't come home until I had.

My only golf related regret about my wife is that she started to play before we had kids, but she never went back to it once we had. When I see husbands and wives enjoying the game together, I'm so envious that they play golf together.

Yeah, I got the pick of the litter when I found her.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The experiment with the regular shafted driver was interesting. I hit driver 11 times today and felt my distance wasn't compromised at all with the whippier shaft. I hit a couple drives so well I felt I could possibly be longer with it if I can hit it squarly on the center of the face more consistantly than I did today. 

I could hook it easily, but a fade with the head on this club isn't as easy as with the open faced driver I've always used. I did seem to hit the ball higher. Hitting it with a smooth swing or a hard swing didn't seem to make a difference in control. Maybe this all means it was inconclusive, but I prefer to think it deserves more work because it seemed very positive.

Where we played is one course where I would hit my 3 wood a lot more frequently than anywhere else I play. Without the 3 wood in my bag, hitting a 3 hybrid left me slightly shorter off the tee, but from the fairway, I had nothing to complain about.


----------

